

“Dark pattern” UI design – Google makes it awkward to remove all your history - lazyeye
https://history.google.com/

======
lazyeye
For the ultimate in "dark pattern" user interface design check out the
unbelievably awkward interface for removing your history from Google.

[http://history.google.com/](http://history.google.com/)

1\. Initially the history page asks you just to stop your search browser
history. Most people would assume that this is all required but this doesnt
delete your previous search history which has to be manually removed via a
very clunky process by Google standards. This is all hidden away through
several levels of menu.

2\. There is no single click button to delete all your history

3\. You have to individually remove your history from each of the following
sections (hidden by default until you click on a button) -> Location history,
Device state history, Voice search history, Video search history, Videos
watched history.

4\. You have to turn off history recording for all the sections individually
and then manually remove the existing prior history on top of this (not
obvious).

5\. Even for each of the history sections, you cannot globally delete with one
click, you have to delete one page at a item (20 items to a page). This means
to delete a couple of years retained data your looking at 50 actions or so.

Again how easy would it be to make a button that stops all recording and
deletes all history?

